# Lucipinnis vs Petricola...how to tell apart?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I half kind of half been out of the hobby for about 3 years. I am reading about this Lucipinnis that wasn't around 4 years ago. About 4 years ago I bought some Synodontis Petricola. Is it possible that I have the Lucipinnis? How do I tell a difference? Can't get any pics currently because my 3 cats are in hiding. They got moved to a new tank and just received 18 new house guests. :lol: One seems to like to hide in one of my fake plant, another in the fake driftwood and the 3rd in a rock pile.

How to tell a Lucipinnis from a Petricola?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I would check out www.planetcatfish.com for a great source on catfish, including this particular topic.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

The odds are good that if you bought tank raised S. petricola, they are actually S. lucipinnis. S. petricola get larger and are slightly different in both coloration and shape. They are also rarely spawned in aquaria, which helps narrow it down .

Barbie


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

Barbie said:


> The odds are good that if you bought tank raised S. petricola, they are actually S. lucipinnis. S. petricola get larger and are slightly different in both coloration and shape. They are also rarely spawned in aquaria, which helps narrow it down .
> 
> Barbie


What are the sizes for each?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

planet catfish has that information. If I remember correctly 3.9 inches for petricolas and 5.1 inches for lucipinnis.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

The only difference between petricola and lucipinnis catfish is the spots. They are in a straight line on petricola, and are more random on lucipinnis. 
I read this from another forum a while ago. I will see if I can find my source.
Otherwise the petricola does get slightly bigger.

**EDIT

Here is the site:
http://trophs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Boomr99 said:


> The only difference between petricola and lucipinnis catfish is the spots. They are in a straight line on petricola, and are more random on lucipinnis.
> I read this from another forum a while ago. I will see if I can find my source.
> Otherwise the petricola does get slightly bigger.
> 
> ...


The lucipinnis tends to be less heavily spotted, the comment about the randomness is not something that I have seen described. I would trust www.planetcatfish.com on this before another site.

BTW, I listed the sizes in the wrong order. The petricola is larger.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Almost all "Petricola" sold in recent years is suppossed to be S. lucipinnis. The name is new, but it is the same fish.

Tanganyikan Synodontis are not all that well understood, plus juveniles can look very different from adults in the lake to add to the confusion


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Dave said:


> planet catfish has that information. If I remember correctly 3.9 inches for petricolas and 5.1 inches for lucipinnis.


Petricola are the 5.1", and Lucippinis are the 3.9". Petris grow bigger and don't have the clear part on the pelvic fins like the Lucippinis do.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

chillout said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > planet catfish has that information. If I remember correctly 3.9 inches for petricolas and 5.1 inches for lucipinnis.
> ...


Of course, as I already corrected myself above


Dave said:


> BTW, I listed the sizes in the wrong order. The petricola is larger.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Dave said:


> chillout said:
> 
> 
> > Dave said:
> ...


Not biting your head off, didn't see your fix sorry. Just didn't want anyone to be misinformed, can you blame me. I was right on with the clear outer edges of the pelvic fins though, its a distinct easy way to tell what you have.


----------

